# 18x10.5 +15



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

I feel like changing the look of the car and after a lot of searching online about whether or not the above size fits on a 32, I believe they can.

My arches are rolled anyway.

Preferences are TE37/CE28 in bronze but interested in other colours as well.

Thanks


----------

